

A Lesson in Internet Anatomy: The World's Densest Meet-Me Room - tlrobinson
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/multimedia/2008/03/gallery_one_wilshire

======
tlrobinson
Higher resolution photos on the photographer's website:
<http://eecue.com/a/1547/One-Wilshire-Tour.html>

